# Timetable making software for Mac



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

Hi.

Our school is going to be hashing over the staff timetable AGAIN this year. I know there must be some timetabling software out there.

Heard of any for Mac?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

a little googling came up with this;

http://www.amig.com.au/time.htm


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

Which School admin program are you using? Some packages have add in modules that take care of teacher scheduling.

Are you in a middle or secondary school?


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

We're a Middle School.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> a little googling came up with this;
> 
> http://www.amig.com.au/time.htm


Link is broken.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

screature said:


> Link is broken.


That happens after 6 years....

Oh, and spam reported.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Sonal said:


> That happens after 6 years....
> 
> Oh, and spam reported.


LOL! I didn't notice the date. Thanks.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I reported that as spam at 4:15 a.m.


----------

